# Do horses get jealous??!!



## annt (21 November 2016)

I'm feeling rejected!!&#128553;
I bought an ISH cross mare and Welsh mountain pony mare 8 weeks ago and both have settled amazing and have got on like a house on fire since day 1. The pony is a lead rein pony but mainly bought her as a companion for my mare. Both have been great to catch and come to meet me in the field and stand quietly while I put head collar on....until yesterday! Usually catch my mare daily to check her over at least but both live out 24-7 otherwise. Yesterday I decided my pony deserved some pampering as hadn't brought her out of field for a week so brought her in. When I went back out with her to catch my mare for a hack, she had a really fed up face and every time I approached her she would turn her bum towards me and not look at me!! I consulted the forum to help me catch her as couldn't let her win (took 1hr 40mins!!). Just gave her bit of tlc then turned her out again. Today, she is exactly the same! Managed to catch her to put her in shed out of rain for a while but whenever I approach her even in the shed she turns her bum at me! I can't think why she is being so rude when she has been so good until now! Anyone have any ideas or shld I ride it out and hopefully she gets over it!! Xx


----------



## Schollym (21 November 2016)

Yes they do get jealous and have an affinity to certain people. You also to allow for the herd leader to expect to be the focus. We have to get my welsh cross in first otherwise she chases the others away. When I got my first horse,he was stabled opposite the Welsh mountain pony I had for several years. She would turn her back on me and walk away if Ispoke to him first, I have seen her be friendly to another pony until she spotted me and then it was all ears back etc at her friend . Bringing them in together would be extremely interesting. You just need to establish a routine. Do you feed treats as this can make them worse!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 November 2016)

I wouldn't call it jealous, more dominance.

First and only time I have ever been bitten properly by a horse was a similar situation to yours OP.  In my case it was 3 geldings all reared by me two from foals and one a 3 year old when he came to me, ages 5, 12 and 14 all extremely attached to me.  They had a pecking order but were not particularly aggressive with one another.  I never fed them in the field and they would just follow me in without halters and go into their own stables.  All big horses ID's and Section D.

Summers evening, all roughed off as they were hunters, I wandered out to check them and whilst I was talking to the 5 year old the 14 year old lunged at the 5 year old missed and took a lump the size of a saucer out  of my shoulder.  Put me in hospital.


----------



## annt (21 November 2016)

This all makes sense, especially having read some other threads on here tonight. My mare's last owner said she was very fussy about who she would come to so I guess she is a little more possessive of me than I thought! Have spent the evening in a shed with her, rubbing her down and talking rubbish with her while the wind and rain bashes the roof and managed some eye contact!! Woohoo!! I have to laugh even though it's frustrating as they are clever animals fair play! &#128513;


----------



## Maesto's Girl (24 November 2016)

My share gets CRAZY in the field if I go to get my mare in first. Ears back, teeth, legs the works! Until she realises I will take her first. Then it's like butter wouldn't melt! If she sees me riding my mare she gives me a look too.

My own mare is the exact opposite. She waits patiently whilst the other is being a div. She's the sensible one...and strangely she is 3/4 Arab


----------



## annt (24 November 2016)

Well, I am giggling at how my mare has now decided she's forgiven me!!! Took her an apple in the field tonight and she put her head on my shoulder ready to put headcollar on&#128514;&#128514;I darent have looked at the pony mind!!!!! What a diva!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (26 November 2016)

Definitely!  Was giving a 3yo some tying-up lessons today - before he goes to his new home tomorrow.  The 3yo next door got VERY cross that HE wasn't getting our attention, and started kicking the wall between them (so wore half a bucket of water for his pains.)


----------



## Caol Ila (8 December 2016)

My horse likes to be brought in from turnout early when the weather isn't right, the stars not aligned, etc.  If she doesn't, she fencewalks like a maniac, so myself and a friend do it as much as we can (YOs won't, even though she is on full livery, and yes, ignoring her means she fencewalks even more).  In any case, friend was at the yard earlier than me on Tuesday, as she had to ride two horses.  She went to fetch a horse from the field neighboring Gypsum's field, and Gypsum saw her and hurried to her gate.  Friend went to halter the horse she was riding, and Gypsum tried attacking that horse over the fence.  Friend shooed her away.  Gypsum started fencewalking aggressively and friend retrieved her from field after she had put the guy she was riding in his stable.


----------



## fburton (8 December 2016)

I have seen what certainly looked like jealousy in some mares towards others that were getting attention from the stallion who was "running with them" (i.e. in a pasture breeding situation). I remember a New Forest mare that used to get extremely agitated when the stallion courted other mares who were in season, when she wasn't herself. If she saw the slightest interest being shown in hanky panky, she would charge at the pair and kick up an almighty fuss. Interestingly, her ire was directed more at the _stallion_ than at the other mare. Go figure!


----------



## Enfys (8 December 2016)

I think that some certainly want attention that they aren't getting in some cases - if that amounts to jealousy, then yes, they feel jealousy in my book, 

I have three mares, 

#1 hates everything and everyone and has a very definite bubble that no horse is permitted inside, I am allowed there grudgingly because I am her slave.
#2 is a people person and loves attention, and has had a girl crush on #1 since the moment she saw her, God knows why because #1 is an utter bitch to her
#3 is a sweet soul and wants to be friends with everyone but #1 loathes her, and #2 won't let her within 20' of #1

So, is #2 jealous of any attention #1 may be getting, or just running #3 off because she is forgetting her place in the herd? 

It is somewhat humbling to note that neither #1, nor #2 could give a stuff if #3 is cozying up to me ... I don't count  

I love herd dynamics


----------



## annt (8 December 2016)

I have to say you have made me giggle!! That is brilliant!! We really are slaves to our mares&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;lucky we love them so much eh!!! Xx


----------



## Bessi (9 December 2016)

My little filly who is usually first up for cuddles wouldn't speak to me today, ive just been on holiday for a week and she was clearly unhappy at being left as she would consent to me scratching her itchy bits but wasn't giving any of her usual cuddles back. The two boys couldn't give two hoots and were their usual selfs!


----------



## Tyssandi (9 December 2016)

annt said:



			I'm feeling rejected!!&#65533;&#65533;
I bought an ISH cross mare and Welsh mountain pony mare 8 weeks ago and both have settled amazing and have got on like a house on fire since day 1. The pony is a lead rein pony but mainly bought her as a companion for my mare. Both have been great to catch and come to meet me in the field and stand quietly while I put head collar on....until yesterday! Usually catch my mare daily to check her over at least but both live out 24-7 otherwise. Yesterday I decided my pony deserved some pampering as hadn't brought her out of field for a week so brought her in. When I went back out with her to catch my mare for a hack, she had a really fed up face and every time I approached her she would turn her bum towards me and not look at me!! I consulted the forum to help me catch her as couldn't let her win (took 1hr 40mins!!). Just gave her bit of tlc then turned her out again. Today, she is exactly the same! Managed to catch her to put her in shed out of rain for a while but whenever I approach her even in the shed she turns her bum at me! I can't think why she is being so rude when she has been so good until now! Anyone have any ideas or shld I ride it out and hopefully she gets over it!! Xx
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do

 When my boys mum was alive he would always get jealous of her with the amount of attention and cuddles she got



* my boy does but then he srill missing his mum and he is a grumpy git
* 2 mare is a moody mare in season and watches if I go to the other two 
3* watches everything i do if it involves the sweety pot   and watches if i go too much on the other 2
4* could not give a rats as she prefer 4 legs to 2 legs


----------



## Snowy Celandine (9 December 2016)

My mare used to hate my OH's gelding. She would lean out of her stable and pull faces at him whenever OH was in the stable or school with him and I swear she whinnied with joy as he left the yard in the trailer when he was sold


----------



## marmalade76 (9 December 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Tnavas (10 January 2017)

Mine won't let any other horse/pony near me, ears go back, she'll lunge at them or swing her bum at them. I am her mum and no one may share me. It's lovely to be so loved by your forever horse.


----------



## maximoo (17 January 2017)

Mine gelding had for 12 yrs is jealous of my 3 yr old Hanoverian gelding when I do any handling with him I get extremely dirty looks from older horse I think though it's more of a dominance thing as the youngster has tried for top dog on the yard


----------



## Mike007 (21 January 2017)

Hell hath no fury like a slighted Irish draught mare!(or for that matter any other Irish draught,lol)


----------



## meandmyconnie (2 February 2017)

Yes, or at least it seems like it!

If I so much as lay a finger on my Dad's horse, my pony immediately gets her knickers in a twist!!


----------

